# CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse



## Radhad (27. September 2009)

*CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Ich hab grade einen Computer von einem Gehäuse in ein anderes eingebaut. Jetzt stell ich fest, dass der CPU Lüfter dermaßen groß ist, dass ich das Gehäuse nicht normal zukriege, sondern der CPU Lüfter drückt gegen die Gehäusewand.  Ich denke mal, diese At von Erdung ist garnicht gut, daher suche ich eine rasche Lösung, wie ich die Erdung unterbinden kann.

Meine Ideen bisher waren:
- Antistatische Tüte von einer Grafikkarte in die Gehäusewand kleben
- ein Teil einer Dämm-Matte einkleben (wird dan naber zu dick)

Was meint ihr denn, was eine gute Lösung wäre?


----------



## GPHENOM (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Ich würde vielleicht ein bisschen moosgummi dazwischenkleben.


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

die antistatische hülle leitet den strom!


----------



## Radhad (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> die antistatische hülle leitet den strom!



Gut, denn da war ich mir nicht sicher, ob oder ob nicht ...
Moosgummi wäre eine Möglichkeit. Hat jemand ne Idee, was in jedem Haushalt vorhanden ist und man verwenden kann?  Sonst muss ich wohl die nächsten Tage Moosgummi kaufen gehen.


----------



## Chicago (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Hi,

mal abgsehen davon das an einem Kühler kein Strom/Spannung anliegen sollte, würde ich auch Moosgummie emfehlen da dies noch zusätzlich die Vibrationsübertragung des Lüfters auf die Gehäusewand mindert.

Edit: Kannst ja eine doppelte lage Zewa oder so nehmen.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Phil_5 (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Oder ein Isolierband


----------



## fpsJunkie (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

oder die Wand weglassen


----------



## Jason22 (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Ich versteh euer Problem nicht.
Einen Lüfter an die Seitenwand zu hängen gibt doch keinen Kurzschluss.
Also wenn du ein gutes NT hast sollte es nicht so schlimm sein wenn du das ausprobierst.


----------



## derLordselbst (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Wenn Du Sorgen wegen Kriechströmen hast, würde ich einfach Tesafilm nehmen. Das isoliert bis zu 1000 Volt und nimmt praktisch keinen Platz weg, den Du sowieso nicht hast.

Was ich allerdings vermeiden würde, ist mit Gewalt einen Seitendeckel auf deinen CPU-Kühler zu quetschen.


----------



## Radhad (27. September 2009)

*AW: CPU Lüfter zu groß für Gehäuse*

Natürlich soll keine Gewalt angewendet werden  Ein wenig druck auf dem Kühler schadet aber nicht - die Gehäusewand beult dann einfach ein wenig aus und ich könnte das Gehäuse zu machen. Offenlassen ist keine gute Option - ich glaube unsere Kater hätten dann viel Spaß im Inneren 

Mir geht es aber auch darum, dass ein "geschlossenes" Gehäuse die Lautstärke reduziert. Ich überlege mir dann mal, was ich genau machen werde. Jetzt muss ich erstmal den 2. Rechner umbauen


----------

